# Job-Warteschlange wird nicht mehr abgearbeitet



## ereuter (16. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe o.g. Problem und ich weiß nicht was ich dagegen tun soll. 

Die letzte Zeile der Job-Warteschlange sieht so aus: 


```
12.03.2012 06:09 server Insert spamfilter_users
```
tail cron.log gibt folgendes aus: 


```
sh: sudo: command not found

zip error: Nothing to do! (/var/backup/web39/web.zip)
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field
```
Als erstes habe ich mal ein ispconfig-update gemacht - was nichts gebracht hat.

Dann habe ich in diesem Forum gesucht und auch einen Eintrag vom                              23.02.2011, 11:20 gefunden in dem folgender Rat steht:

1) Installier bitte das Paket sudo der Linux Distribution.

habe ich gemacht 

2) Installier bitte das Paket awstats der Linux Distribution und kopier  das awstats_buildstaticpages.pl script nach  /usr/share/awstats/tools/awstats_buildstaticpages.pl

habe ich gemacht

3) Schau im ispconfig monitor in das system log und sieh nach, ob dort eine Meldung mit Status error steht.

Unter Überwachung -> Systemprotokoll anzeigen findet sich nur eine Warnung aus dem Jahr 2010.


Wenn ich /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh aufrufe, bekomme ich die Meldung Warnung: Überlanges Verweisfeld abgeschnitten.

Was kann ich tun?

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## Till (19. März 2012)

> 1) Installier bitte das Paket sudo der Linux Distribution.
> 
> habe ich gemacht
> 
> ...


cron_daily.php ist nur für die täglichen Cronjobs da und hat nicht mit derAbarbeitung der Jobwarteschlange zu tun.

Wenn Du ein problem mit der Abarbeitung der Jobs hast, dan findest Du die Infas dazu in der ISPConfig FAQ:

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------

